# trying to get to holland



## Tommy.wolmart (Jul 23, 2012)

am looking to begin an expat career in holland. I have been looking feverishly for any opportunity but I've come up empty handed tine and time again. I am beginning to think it is impossible. If anyone has any advice or job leads I would greatly appreciate it. I am a recent grad with some professional experience. Thank you all again.


----------



## Renee236 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi Tommy, 

I guess that really depends on your field of work, citizenship and which languages you speak. The Undutchables is an recruitment agency for internationals, maybe they can help you out! 

Good luck! Renee


----------



## nicky29 (Nov 15, 2009)

I personally found Undutchubles to be quite useless. And I work in IT. Indeed is a good search engine. 
Just wondering what your motivation for Holland is? this is such a small country and so specific, with nothing much to offer except high cost of living and an insufferable work environment. I'd go to London- more opportunities, you can do things in English, and people are a LOT friendlier. Only expats that are happy here are those that come from developing countries or are stuck married to Dutchies. Consider it well before you move over, all the intelligent, hardworking colleagues i met in the last year left asap for London.


----------



## marc1977 (Aug 5, 2012)

Haha.....spot on


----------



## Mad Amster (Aug 31, 2012)

nicky29 said:


> I personally found Undutchubles to be quite useless. And I work in IT. Indeed is a good search engine.
> Just wondering what your motivation for Holland is? this is such a small country and so specific, with nothing much to offer except high cost of living and an insufferable work environment. I'd go to London- more opportunities, you can do things in English, and people are a LOT friendlier. Only expats that are happy here are those that come from developing countries or are stuck married to Dutchies. Consider it well before you move over, all the intelligent, hardworking colleagues i met in the last year left asap for London.



If it's so unfriendly, so much less friendly than the UK, why are there so many Brits here?

Integrate. learn the language. take part in life, wherever you go. Join a sports club, a bridge club, a chess club, join a musical group, help out at the local football/hockey/rugby club, even if it's not your sport you can help with the bar, organising....... Join the local volunteer fire brigade or First Aid group (St John's, Red Cross etc)

Most people who don't settle, wherever they go to, do so because they expect, and don't find, Little Britain, Little USA or Little wherever they come from in their adopted home. It's a different country with its own language, traditions, habits, customs. If you don't embrace the new country, you won't settle.


----------



## marc1977 (Aug 5, 2012)

In all honesty...language I've learnt...was a member of the rugby club till I broke my leg....culture, theyre quite bland in that...no matter how hard you try they'll always make you feel like a foreigner, I've been here for 11 years and can't wait for an opportunity to leave....with my semi dutch family...taxes are getting higher wages getting lower, weather is crap......................need I go on


----------



## Mad Amster (Aug 31, 2012)

Yes Marc, but you are in Umbria, Italy. I've never been there so couldn't comment. You appear to have had a bad experience. That, however, doesn't detract from my comments regarding the number of Brit expats in Holland or why they stay. Neither does it negate my last, general, comment on the reason behind MOST failures to settle somewhere else. 

I find it strange that the land that gave us opera and many famous artists and sculptors is bland when it comes to culture.

As for your own position. Did you come from a bustling city and then settle in a more rural area or the other way round? Or are they simply an insular people?

The weather? There are cold and damp parts of Italy and, apparently, you found one. Others have a balmy Mediterranean climate but maybe your line of work can't be found there. It's a shame it seems not to have worked for you. Better luck on your next move.


----------



## Gioppino (Aug 25, 2012)

Tommy.wolmart said:


> am looking to begin an expat career in holland. I have been looking feverishly for any opportunity but I've come up empty handed tine and time again. I am beginning to think it is impossible. If anyone has any advice or job leads I would greatly appreciate it. I am a recent grad with some professional experience. Thank you all again.


Tommy, it's not clear if you are already in Holland and what your level of Dutch is. Finding work in NL is not difficult, provided you are a resident and have at least a basic command of Dutch. If you have neither it will be quite frustrating, plus the country is not as friendly and tolerant as, say, 20 years ago.


----------



## LindaT (Sep 9, 2014)

I came to live here because the job demanded it. We were transferred from the UK in times of financial problems in the UK. At that time the NL was flying and we earned lots of money. Not any more I'm afraid. All that has gone. It's the UK that's flying now. All swings and roundabouts over the years.

I'm afraid Holland doesn't suit me either. I miss the scenery it's so flat here and boring. But if I went on further about this I would break the rules of the forum so I won't. All I can say is do your research and talk to many others before you make decisions.Holland is a nice country if you are prepared to live in a large town and integrate.


----------



## LindaT (Sep 9, 2014)

Both my kids found jobs with TomTom navigation. I don't know if they are recruiting but perhaps a placement with a company who needs native English speaking employees. From TomTom they worked their way up the ladder of success and now have excellent jobs in another field. 

The work at TomTom is very hard and the money is not enough to live on in Amsterdam unless you share accommodation. I suggest to get on the first rung of the Dutch ladder, you try this path. It all depends on your qualifications and experience.


----------

